# Fully stocked again



## ShaneW (9/2/15)

Hi Guys 

Juicy Joes is back in full swing, fully stocked with 55 different juices. 

We have added 3mg (limited stock) to our Nicoticket and Heathers range. I will be increasing the stock holding of 3mg if these sell well. 

Keep a look out for a new range launching in a few weeks 

Thanks for the loyal support, without you this wouldn't be possible! 

Cheers 

Shane

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (9/2/15)

Ummm, does the site still need to be updated? Some items still reflect as out of stock.


----------



## Humbolt (9/2/15)

Thanks Shane, still enjoying my Creme brule but I'll see you real soon


----------



## ShaneW (9/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Ummm, does the site still need to be updated? Some items still reflect as out of stock.



What you looking for? Oh crap, wait I know what the issue is... Give me a few mins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/2/15)

Apologies... thats what happens when you load stock at midnight, should be sorted now. The only range we are running low on is Lekka Vapours... will be restocking in a few days.


----------



## ShaneW (9/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks Shane, still enjoying my Creme brule but I'll see you real soon



Awesome, glad you enjoying it. Next time try the Custards Last stand and Frenilla  Strawnilla is also a winner
See you soon


----------



## Silver (9/2/15)

Great stuff @ShaneW 
Wish you well with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (9/2/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @ShaneW
> Wish you well with it!


 Thanks @Silver, Loving CT and all it has to offer. Definitely the right move.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vaalboy (10/2/15)

Happy days - welcome back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (2/3/15)

@ShaneW when will you be getting more stock of Lekka Vapours?


----------



## ShaneW (3/3/15)

Humbolt said:


> @ShaneW when will you be getting more stock of Lekka Vapours?



Hi. What are you looking for?


----------



## Humbolt (3/3/15)

ShaneW said:


> Hi. What are you looking for?


Elvis' Breakfast in 6mg


----------

